# MTX???



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anyone had expriance with the MTX DCM Single 6.5" 2-Way 6Ω 100W RMS Bookshelf Loudspeaker #TFE60-B

Still looking for four rears for the theater.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rpearson said:


> Has anyone had expriance with the MTX DCM Single 6.5" 2-Way 6Ω 100W RMS Bookshelf Loudspeaker #TFE60-B
> 
> Still looking for four rears for the theater.


What type of speakers do u have for your mains? And what are u gonna be pushing them with?


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> What type of speakers do u have for your mains? And what are u gonna be pushing them with?


At this point I am running the B&W 805's at the right and left with their matching center. A B&W AWS-2000 as my sub. shopping another sub a little tighter to add to the mix. 

Being added is two Emotiva 1000w mono amps that will be pushing the R/L 805's and a Emotiva 400w x 5 will push the center and what ever 4 surrounds that I end up with.

I just picked up a new Oppo-105 for a disc player and most likely will have a Emotiva Per-Pro once is all said and done. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rpearson said:


> At this point I am running the B&W 805's at the right and left with their matching center. A B&W AWS-2000 as my sub. shopping another sub a little tighter to add to the mix.
> 
> Being added is two Emotiva 1000w mono amps that will be pushing the R/L 805's and a Emotiva 400w x 5 will push the center and what ever 4 surrounds that I end up with.
> 
> ...


How much are u looking to spend on surrounds also?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

These SVS SBS-02s would mate very well with those B&Ws They are on clearance and would sound way better than the MTX speakers.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> These SVS SBS-02s would mate very well with those B&Ws They are on clearance and would sound way better than the MTX speakers.


You beat me to the punch! Lol I was asking about how much he wanted to spend and point those out if he was looking to spend a little more than the price of the ones he was already looking at.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> How much are u looking to spend on surrounds also?


What I would consider ideal would be to find like a last years or the year before latest greatest adding to the value of my investment. 

To answer your question I would like to spend what ever it takes to get four matching rears that are on the level of when you stop paying for improvement and start paying for hip or name.

I would consider anything $200.00 each or under but really am not dying to spend that if I can get just as good or better for less. And I'm not agents buying used if the value and condition is good.:dontknow:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto on the SVS's. Give them a call, I'm not sure if the "in home trial" is offered on "specials." If so it's free shipping to try them out. Ed Mullen is the guy to speak to @ SVS. Excellent, quality products & top notch customer service.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me (and others), the SVS speakers are the best you will find. I highly doubt that you will even find used speakers that will match up better then the SBS-02s for that price.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Well looks like SVS'S it is I'll order 4 of them Monday what model number am I looking for? Contact info???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Click >> here


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

rpearson said:


> Well looks like SVS'S it is I'll order 4 of them Monday what model number am I looking for? Contact info???


Well now look what you guys have done to me. I spent over an hour on the phone with one of the SVS guys and gained a lot of enthusiasm and confidence in their product.

So yell at me if you feel the need but I am considering their Tower Theater package. It comes with the two towers a center and their funky two way rears. 

So now the new question is; would I hate myself for letting the 805's go for funding or will I think it was the best trade I've ever made? I can't help feeling that I would enjoy the towers range over the Book Shelf B&W's :hissyfit:

I should say that the plain if I went this way would be to keep the B&K 7150 that has 200w X 5 RMS. Be on the look out for a good two channel that has say 300w x 2 and top it off with what ever Pre-Pro I end up with, most likely the Emotiva offering.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Towers tend to have a much fuller sound and I would say without a doubt that the SVS towers are very nice. Dont get me wrong the 805s are a great speaker but given the choice I would go with the ultras. They look nice also


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The Ultra's are my plan when I upgrade.

That being said, with a sub(s) in the mix, full range is generaly not as issue since you will cross them over. The Ultra's would allow you to cross a bit lower, but that would be a room acoustics issue that only measureing with REW could tell you.

So are you considering a pair of PB13-U's as well :hsd: :spend:.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> The Ultra's are my plan when I upgrade.
> 
> That being said, with a sub(s) in the mix, full range is generaly not as issue since you will cross them over. The Ultra's would allow you to cross a bit lower, but that would be a room acoustics issue that only measureing with REW could tell you.
> 
> So are you considering a pair of PB13-U's as well :hsd: :spend:.


I own a B&W AWS2000 sub that I will have to use at least for now. But its not a slouch by any means but maybe not up to the performance of the PB13's. I have to say I haven't been this excited since I had this knock out 20 year old keep giving me the eye at dinner the other night.

I was strutting all the way to the bath room until I went to wash my hands and realized my teeth were full of broccoli. :hissyfit:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rpearson said:


> I own a B&W AWS2000 sub that I will have to use at least for now. But its not a slouch by any means but maybe not up to the performance of the PB13's. I have to say I haven't been this excited since I had this knock out 20 year old keep giving me the eye at dinner the other night.
> 
> I was strutting all the way to the bath room until I went to wash my hands and realized my teeth were full of broccoli. :hissyfit:


Lol! Well let us know what you think of your speakers when u get them, I'm looking forward to hear your opinion.


----------

